# Got a couple done...



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 20, 2017)

top one is saw blade with the silky oak handles and sheath....bottom is SS 3/16" with AZ. Desert Ironwood Burl & 1/8" brass pins.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Both good lookin knives Pappy!


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 23, 2017)

Vert nice


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 23, 2017)

Love em!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 27, 2017)

Finished the big brother ...Saw Blade with the ironwood handles. I am going to make a 7 knife set....two of each of these ..and one punch knife and one large hunter knife with upsweep ....and set them in a walnut box. These are gonna look fantastic....I plan on making them sit in a turkey fan style in the box....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 27, 2017)

I like the merged photo you did! And that oak is a blast!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks, the photo work is Microsoft Picture It 7 an old program....and I just got another pile of the silky oak coming from NyWoodTurner too...


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 28, 2017)

Very nice


----------

